# Bit of an edge to it.



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This is worthg posting in the Hot Topics. I like to see some balls. 
______________________________________________________
NDWF April Flickertails

*Who Cares About Wildlife?*

by Shawn McKenna

Why do you live here in North Dakota? I'd be willing to bet it's not because you like living in a big city. I'd also guess you prefer seeing a landscape filled wildlife more than you like tall buildings. Unfortunately not everyone feels the same way about the animals you and I cherish. If the people who care about wildlife unite, we can accomplish a lot. In the coming months it is vital that we fight to protect the habitat wildlife needs.

North Dakota does not have a large population, but there is never a shortage of opinions on what should be done with its land and natural resources. As some of you may know, our wild places are at risk. Thousands of acres currently enrolled in CRP could soon be lost. Hopefully you're not willing to give up that easy. If you're not too busy, and you'd like to preserve what we have for future generations, now is the time to step up. We cannot sit idly by as wildlife interests are cut out of budgets, and the lands they depend on are developed for other uses.

Wildlife interests need to come together and plan their approach. Right now, the North Dakota Wildlife Federation is working with other sportsmen's groups to plan its strategy, but we don't plan on doing it alone. We want to know what issues you care about. What topics upset you? What work do your legislators need to do for you? We hire a lobbyist each session to fight for your rights, and the rights of wildlife. So, send us an e-mail at [email protected], and I'll make sure your voice is heard. That's what the North Dakota Wildlife Federation is here for.

Inside this issue of Flickertales you'll find an acreage summary for 2007 CRP contract expirations. Take a minute to look this information over, and I hope you'll see exactly what is at stake. Then, maybe the next time you go hunting for pheasants you'll understanding exactly how much those birds depend on that undisturbed land.

*Survey Challenge*

In the near future, the North Dakota Wildlife Federation will be conducting a survey to see what people know about high-fence shooting. This survey will not be cheap, but we think this is an important topic that needs to be addressed. Because of the importance of this issue, the Red River Area Sportsmen's Club has issued a challenge to all affiliate clubs of the NDWF. Members of the group have pledged $100 to help fund the survey, and have challenged the other clubs in the state to do the same. So far the Barnes County Wildlife Club has met the challenge. Who will be next? This is an important issue and this survey will help us determine what, if any action the NDWF may take. We urge you to get involved. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Full Flickertail text in Wildlife Club Forum--Send survey pledge to:
[email protected] Dick


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

North Dakota does not have a large population, but there is never a shortage of opinions on what should be done with its land and natural resources.

Truer words were never spoken


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dick,

Post up an address and I will send in a $100.00 donation for my wildlife club of one.

Jim


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

j, thank you very much. The address is:

North Dakota Wildlife Federation 
1605 East Capitol Ave 
Halkirk Offices Suite# 102
Bismarck, ND 58501

E-mail: [email protected]

Phone: 701-222-2557 
1-888-827-2557


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dick,

Sorry about the delay, but my check for $100.00 to the NDWF is in the mail. I hope others will find it appropriate to donate to this cause also.

Jim


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jim, thanks will keep you informed as this goes forward. If it doesn't, they'll give your money back.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dick,
If it doesn't go through, they can still keep the money - my donation to a good organization.
Jim


----------

